# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Microsoft AntiSpyware - ложное срабатывание?

## Andrey

Microsoft AntiSpyware с базами от 22.04.2005 посчитал за вредоносный файл unins000.exe программы SpywareBlaster v3.3, обозвав его NS Keylogger Personsal Monitor Key Logger.

Spyware Scan Details
Start Date: 22.04.2005 22:22:33
End Date: 22.04.2005 22:26:51
Total Time: 4 mins 18 secs 

Detected Threats

NS Keylogger Personsal Monitor Key Logger  more information... (The requested information is not currently available.)
Details: NS Keylogger Personal Monitor records everything that is entered from the keyboard, to a log file.
Status: Ignored
Moderate threat - Moderate threats may profile users online habits or broadcast data back to a server with &#039;opt-out&#039; permission. In most cases this type of threat is more along the lines of commercial type adware that offer a premium service in exchange for tracking your user online performance.

Infected files detected
C:\Program Files\SpywareBlaster\unins000.exe


Detected Spyware Cookies
No spyware cookies were found during this scan. 

Сканирование PC Kaspersky 5.0.227 (расширенные базы), BitDefender v7.2 Free, Ad-Aware SE и т.д и т.п. нечего не выявило.

P.S.: Борьба Microsoft с конкурентами?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Не, ложное срабатывание наверно. Они вообще постоянно на всякую ерунду ругаются.

----------


## Andrey

> Не, ложное срабатывание наверно. Они вообще постоянно на всякую ерунду ругаются.


Сегодня исправили, больше не ругается.
Spyware Definition Version: 5711 (24.04.2005 10:56:04)

----------


## Tosha

Всем привет! У меня при старте программы Microsoft AntiSpyware выскакивает сообщение: " The Microsoft Internal Beta version of Microsoft AntiSpyware has expired as of 31.7.2005 г. .. Please contact Microsoft for an updatet version" , хотя на другом компе этот инстал файл нормально устанавливается, запускается и обновляется. Все действия по очистке выполнил. Интересная программка, но почему-то не запускается. Поделитесь пожалуйста мыслями по теме.

----------

